# Megatron, Sheffield - April 2013



## mrdystopia (May 1, 2013)

I have lost count of the times that I have planned a trip to visit this one. There was always something preventing plans going ahead. Be it excess rainfall, sub-zero temperatures, people not being able to make it, it felt at times like I would never get to see the maze of tunnels beneath the Steel City.

The river Sheaf, from which Sheffield derives it's name, and it's tributaries began to be culverted over in the 1860s. As one might expect, the process was very sporadic as the city expanded and, gradually, more and more was covered and forgotten. This start-stop building work is evident in the tunnel construction as every stretch seems to employ a different style and technique.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




Luckily the new waders stayed watertight for the duration of our time down there - sadly, not the case for the other two members of our party. Now I have explored the layout of the place it's time to plan a return visit with some nice light-painting 

MrD


----------



## HughieD (May 1, 2013)

Superb pix. Beat me to it. Been waiting for the temp to rise before I do it. You've raised the bar picture wise for sure!


----------



## mrdystopia (May 1, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Superb pix. Beat me to it. Been waiting for the temp to rise before I do it. You've raised the bar picture wise for sure!



It's plenty warm enough down there now I think. Just make sure you wear waders. And glad you like the shots


----------



## HughieD (May 1, 2013)

*** Adds waders to shopping list ***


----------



## HughieD (May 1, 2013)

The lighting in the pictures is superb. I'm guessing some were tripod+natural light. Were the others flash and/or light-painting?


----------



## mrdystopia (May 1, 2013)

HughieD said:


> The lighting in the pictures is superb. I'm guessing some were tripod+natural light. Were the others flash and/or light-painting?



You know, the funny thing is it never even occurred to me to use flash - I think I am just set in my ways using natural light where possible or a bit of well-directed torch light at a push. When I get a remote speedlite, this might change though.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2013)

Superb photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2013)

Sweet, I really need to get some Sheffield explores under my belt, and this is deffo one for the summer. 
Supurb photos Sir, looks such an adventure.


----------



## PaulPowers (May 3, 2013)

I love Megatron, I haven't been down it this year yet


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 3, 2013)

Very nicely done! I need to do this one.


----------



## ojay (May 7, 2013)

As I've already mentioned, cracking pics, I'm surprised more people don't poke about in here when in Sheff


----------



## matthewadams (May 7, 2013)

Amazing shots pall!! Big up!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2013)

Awesome stuff this! Added to the list for when I get to Sheffield next!

Is it really deep enough to warrent wadders? Hard to tell from pics lol


----------



## mrdystopia (May 7, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Awesome stuff this! Added to the list for when I get to Sheffield next!
> 
> Is it really deep enough to warrent wadders? Hard to tell from pics lol



Yes, it's waist-high in places.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2013)

mrdystopia said:


> Yes, it's waist-high in places.



Waders it is then


----------



## ojay (May 7, 2013)

Nicely done is that


----------

